# Long coated GSD - best grooming tools



## Remo

I am fostering a beautiful long haired GSD. Her tail is as big around as my arm!

While I am used to brushing GSDs with regular coats, I am not quite sure how to tackle this long haired beauty.

What kind of brush do you use for a super fluffy tail? 

Also, she has knots of fur behind her ears. I will be taking her to a groomer as soon as her kennel cough clears up, but I am wondering what you can do to prevent clumps of hair matting up behind the ears.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Stosh

Stosh isn't officially a long haired but his hair is longer than average and still fluffy at 6 mos. I use a slicker brush on his back end since he has such furry little britches and around the base of his ears- his fur there is very wavy almost as though it was crimped. Get one that ejects the fur, worth the extra couple of dollars. I use a metal comb on the tough stuff behind the ears and under his arms, it tends to get tangled a bit tangles there as well. There are de-tangling sprays available but I haven't tried one, I'm hoping he outgrows this fluffiness


----------



## kiya

Try a rake[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Evolution-W6110-Grooming-Undercoat-Rotating/dp/B0002DIRYG/ref=sr_1_1/179-5058358-4854746?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1279111192&sr=8-1"]







[/ame] it has long prongs, I've been using them for years, but it doesnt get the undercoat as good as a furminator. Just look at all the hair I have to brush!


----------



## Baby Byron

Hi Lea,

Congrats on experiencing life the Long Coat way!!! Have been own by Long Coats for the past 25+ years and my favorite tool was, is and forever will be the rake. Love it. Efficient, gentle and gets the job done. Haven't tried the Furminator because honestly the rake works so well I see no need in changing to an expensive tool. 

Leerburg has a couple of options but I'm sure you'll find a good one at your local pet store: Grooming Rake and Nail clipper


----------



## Lilie

For everyday grooming (yes, I have to brush him nearly everyday) I use a brush that I bought for the horse's mane and tail. I use the furminator on any knots he gets - normally only in his butt puffs. I use a horse product called Show Sheen after a bath that helps to keep his hair silky and easier to manage. 

What I've learned : When he is blowing his coat, always groom outside and never groom into the wind with an open drink ...or mouth...safety glasses help...


----------



## Baby Byron

Hahaha... Yep. Lilie is right. We always groom outside. Forgot about Show Sheen. It is reeeeeally good and yes, our brush is a horse brush. I get that stuff at Farm N' Fleet here. Great deals!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I have not had success with the Furminator on my longcoats. I bought one and gave it away! For general brushing an undercoat rake with short stubby teeth works best. That's what I use on the hair around the ears. For the longer hair on the tail and britches that can get matted I have an undercoat rake with long spinning teeth. It doesn't pull out the dead undercoat as well as my other one so I don't use it on the rest of the body, but the spinning teeth won't drag on the longer hair of the tail.


----------



## dOg

Furminator is good when blowing coat, but a rake with 2 rows of teeth, staggered/offset works best. For mats a mat knife, which has serrated blades
works best...though once you get them gone, if you stay after it, you'll seldom need it. Let or blow dry before raking after bath.


----------



## Remo

The term "butt puffs" actually made me laugh out loud when I read it! It is the perfect term for the hairy behind situation! 

Thanks folks! When I get some photos of the pretty girl, I will post her here.


----------

